# 10mm vs 45acp Very Interesting



## superwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

I found this thread very interesting. I am curious to see which caliber you think is better?

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=5&f=20&t=41605


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Until we find definitive evidence as to what caliber rock David slew Goliath with and at what velocity he threw it we will just be guessing. IMHO :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

depends on the use i guess. the 45acp has alot going for it; cheaper, more selection, easier to find, and plenty effective for most self defence uses. the 10mm can be loaded for a higher speed and harder hitting round. this would be the better option for hunting more of the large game animals, deer and such, because of the longer effective range of this round. for most uses, the 45acp should be more than enough, and easier on your wallet for practice and fun.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

How much of a difference in price is there I was going to get a 10mm Glock and my local Gun store talked me out of it because of the price of the ammo so I got a .45 instead. I didnt look around for 10mm ammo though is it 3x the cost or something like that? Any examples of price? I still may get one.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i can't say for sure since neither of the sporting goods stores by me even carry the 10mm round. i want to say that it was around $20 - $25 for 50 at the gun show i was at last. dunno what type or brand they were though. the 10mm round is more expensive, harder to find, and has less sellection. it is a nifty round though, stop a charging rabbit without a doubt.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

man stopping= .45

beast stopping= 10mm

just my opinion though


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I read a little of the article and saw the kinetic energy vs. momentum debate come up. I had always thought that momentum should be given more consideration, but never knew why. As one participant pointed out - damage is done by stress (which I call pressure) measured in Force per unit area.

The definition of force by Newton's second law is F = mass * acceleration. Momentum (p) is mass * velocity. Assuming constant mass F = dp/dt since the derivative of velocity with respect to time is acceleration. dp/dt can be read as the change in momentum over time.

It is momentum (and its conservation) that will determine the force upon a struck body. Energy is a different concept entirely. Though energy is conserved, it can change forms from kinetic energy to heat, sound, etc. 

I say that the slow, heavy argument still holds water.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

I have shot both the .45 and the 10mm in competition. One of the first things I noticed, way back when, was that I could watch the 45 bullet as it went downrange. It made a definite arc to the target, especially at 30-50 yds. The 10mm shoots very flat. I remember saying to a friend that I could watch the 45 and had to aim a little high, but the 10 was dead center! And there was no way I could see the bullet! _Big and Slow vs. Small and Fast_

Then I saw some would cavity gellatin tests. That 10mm was impressive.

For practice I shoot the Rem 180 gr MC or McNett's 180 gr DoubleTap loads. I have several boxes of Win SilverTip 175 gr and several boxes of Horn 180gr JHP/XTP, but my favorites are the DoubleTaps. Mike McNett loads several "stout" loads for the 10mm and I really like them all.

If I remember correctly the FBI nixed the 10mm because of perceived recoil and over-penetration issues. That's when they adopted .40 SW.

The .45 is very popular, is readily availble and relatively cheap. I own several. It's been a proven man stopper in several wars and for several PDs. A big, slow bullet is very effective.

The 10mm never caught on, except with guys like me, but it is a devastating round. Load it light at 135 gr for carry or load it hot with one of DTs 230 gr WFNGC Hardcast bullets and you've got a real handful.

It just comes down to what you prefer. Follow the pack, or live on the wild side.:smt1099


----------

